# cats and your period..



## ackackack (Mar 30, 2010)

i have a new female cat who is affectionate but has become 200% more so the last few days, which also happen to be when i started my period...
she's following me around, meowing more, and jumping onto my shoulder nonstop (she usually does this but not THIS much)...

may be just a coincidence, but does anyone have any experience with their cat acting strangely during their period??


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

has she been spayed? Sounds like she could be calling


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I haven't noticed a change in my cat's behaviour during my period, but there have been a few times when I've been particularly emotional and on the verge of tears for whatever reason and my cat comes and curls up with me and gives kisses.  Maybe your cat is just tapping in to a change in your state of mind during this time? They say cats can sense all sorts of things, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

This is going to sound odd but I'm fairly sure my house bunnies act differently around me when I have my period. My little girl bunny is more affectionate to me, and more dominant to her husbun - ie she puts him in his place more either by chasing him or humping him (this is normal behaviour for rabbits sorting out their dominance).

I've only had my two kittens for a few weeks but I'll be interested to see if they react at all. I'll let you know.


----------



## ackackack (Mar 30, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> has she been spayed? Sounds like she could be calling


i'm thinking it sounds like she could be in heat but the breeder i got her from told me she was spayed around 3 months ago..she's 6 years old.
i haven't had her with me a month yet but she's apparently not a very vocal cat..recently she's very vocal (although in a quiet voice)...i'm a bit worried?!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Years ago I used to have a female who would lie at the foot end of my bed all the time then once a month, like clockwork (always the day before my period was due and my stomach was sore and tender) she would plonk herself down on my stomach. It used to amaze me, especially since my period wasnt even started (how did she know?). The same thing would happen if I continued taking the pill through the break-week when I did eventually do the break week, they day before my period would start she was back up on my belly. This lady definitely knew, but I dont know how she knew. Maybe we give out some kind of hormone smell lol, thats my (totally non-scientific) reason!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

ackackack said:


> i'm thinking it sounds like she could be in heat but the breeder i got her from told me she was spayed around 3 months ago..she's 6 years old.
> i haven't had her with me a month yet but she's apparently not a very vocal cat..recently she's very vocal (although in a quiet voice)...i'm a bit worried?!


Im not 100% sure as i haven't had to spay a cat but would she not still have short hair where they shaved her to have the op? does she? from the other posts it does sound like it may well be because of your periods :confused1:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Oohhh...I know the answer to this!!!  A few days before our periods we start giving off "chemical signals". When I lived at home and was at school everyday, my Mum, my sister and me would begin our periods around the same time due to the "signals". Also, my friends and I would also begin and finish around the same time. Our bodies (not our minds) are very receptive to these signals and it is probably the same for cats. 

I have the contraceptive implant in my arm and it makes my periods very irregular. I have been on for the 2 weeks or so and my cats can't get enough attention off me! Maybe it's not a coincidence!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ShirleyLane (Jun 13, 2018)

My cat is the exact opposite. He completely ignores me except for when he wants food while I'm on my period.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Another Zombie thread.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Another Zombie thread.


.......an odd one too for a first post


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I had a female cat that used to comfort me if I cried. It didn't work if I faked it though, so it must be emotions that they pick up on.


WhiteNile said:


> I haven't noticed a change in my cat's behaviour during my period, but there have been a few times when I've been particularly emotional and on the verge of tears for whatever reason and my cat comes and curls up with me and gives kisses.  Maybe your cat is just tapping in to a change in your state of mind during this time? They say cats can sense all sorts of things, so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Female cats in particular can pick up on emotions and when the owner isn't feeling well. It may be PMS and stomach cramps she can sense and is comforting you. I've heard that cats know when you're pregnant as well.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs couldn’t care less if I have my period or not. But I do find it interesting the original posters suggestion. Maybe when you have your period your hormones change and your smell does too so your cat responds to it. Obviously when emotional with it than that’s dependant of your cat likes to interect with your moods.


----------



## Fallon Rogers (May 18, 2020)

ackackack said:


> i have a new female cat who is affectionate but has become 200% more so the last few days, which also happen to be when i started my period...
> she's following me around, meowing more, and jumping onto my shoulder nonstop (she usually does this but not THIS much)...
> 
> may be just a coincidence, but does anyone have any experience with their cat acting strangely during their period??


----------



## Fallon Rogers (May 18, 2020)

Yes!! My cat goes into heat about a week before my period every month! She follows me around meowing and when I sit down she jumps and lays in my lap and sleeps. About a week after doing that she follows me around putting her butt on me.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Another old thread resurrected for a second time


----------

